# Can you join RCI without owning an RCI timeshare?



## jancurious

I have only had experience with II but there have been times that I wish I could explore the RCI equivalent of II's Getaways.  Is it called Last Call?

So can you join without owning an RCI week?  If not, what would people suggest for getting my feet wet with RCI?

Jan


----------



## Timeshare Von

jancurious said:


> I have only had experience with II but there have been times that I wish I could explore the RCI equivalent of II's Getaways.  Is it called Last Call?
> 
> So can you join without owning an RCI week?  If not, what would people suggest for getting my feet wet with RCI?
> 
> Jan



Are Last Calls and Extra Vacations really worth the membership fee to you?  (They would probably also charge you their rather steep initiation fee.)  I don't know that using their Last Call/Extra Vacation weeks is really "getting your feet wet with RCI" as they are really supposed to be an exchange company and not a rental firm . . . so you wouldn't really be sampling their key product/service line.

With that being said, it's as easy as calling their toll free number and asking.  Their number is 1-800-338-7777.

Yvonne


----------



## blr666

I joined RCI also just to check out the Last Call and Extra Vacations.  Somehow, all the West Coast Last Call suddenly disappeared after I joined.  Also, you can't do a search without having a deposit (like II), so I can't search.  The Extra Vacations are expensive and not a good deal.


----------



## JLB

Maybe I didn't read thoroughly enough, but I don't see the answer given, which is Yes.

An RCI member can sign up a non-owner non-member so that that person can book their own Last Calls and Extra Vacations.  I believe the figure I saw was $149 for 3 years.

And yes, for some that would be a good deal, as I look at EVs and LCs frequently. Just yesterday I saw some very nice, Spring, lake and golf resorts on both of them.  Either would have been less expensive than owning.  I also saw Fairfield Nashville.

But, naturally, you can't get the good stuff at the time that everyone else wants the good stuff, nor would you deserve to be able to get it, IMHO.  (heck, even owner/members can't get the good stuff at the time everyone else wants the good stuff )

Of course, in the _Olde Days_, EVs (Bonus Vacations or Escapes were all a good deal).  Now some are and some aren't.  To say they *all *aren't is misleading.

Sure, a $500, or $800, EV is not like it used to be, but it *is* less expensive than buying and paying fees, in many/most cases.
- - - - - -
Also, an RCI member that sells all of their weeks or points can continue their membership in order to use EVs and LCs.
- - - - - -
What better way to access RCI rentals!


----------

